# guess the colour of the chinchilla



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bri.pollard/Images/****%20beige%20female.JPG


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

From the photo it definately has beige in it's make up 

I wish the photo was a bit bigger - but it looks like a ****-beige or light tan


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

albino:blushing:


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

He/she is a **** beige


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

lilac??????


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

kirksandallchins said:


> From the photo it definately has beige in it's make up
> 
> I wish the photo was a bit bigger - but it looks like a ****-beige or light tan


The chinchillas was a **** beige


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

What colour is this chinchilla?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

..........Grey?


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> ..........Grey?


Nope. This is one of the rarer colours.


----------



## fwasser1 (Dec 16, 2008)

is it a silver?


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

bunnyanne3 said:


> Nope. This is one of the rarer colours.


I don't know if it's my computer (or my eyes!) but it looks like a light standard to me


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

No its not a silver.


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

While people are still figuring out the other photo on here, i thought i would post this one as well.
This is one of the rarest and most expensive colours to buy. What colour is it?


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

bunnyanne3 said:


> What colour is this chinchilla?


That photo is really not clear enough for a definitive answer 

the last one is a royal blue


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

susie said:


> That photo is really not clear enough for a definitive answer
> 
> the last one is a royal blue


Royal Blues are a combination of Sapphire and Black Velvet.....but to
my eye that photo still looks like a standard!!

The last picture you posted is of a Blue Diamond which is said to be a combination of Violet, Sapphire and possibly Beige (or White depending who you speak to!)

This link hs a good description of most chinchilla colours and is a good reference guide - there are photos of some well coloured Royal Blues if you scroll down.
Chinchilla Mutations/ Colors


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes it was a blue diamond. The other picture was a sapphire. Anyone else want to post pics for us to have a guess at?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

He/She is **** beige i would say!
Lovely pic xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ooops sorry just posted before i saw your last comment.


----------



## I_am_jamie_honest!! (Jan 19, 2009)

You're a **** beige


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

bunnyanne3 said:


> While people are still figuring out the other photo on here, i thought i would post this one as well.
> This is one of the rarest and most expensive colours to buy. What colour is it?


MMMMMmm could it be a White Sapphire


----------



## springbok (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never seen a Royal Blue, Blue Diamond or Sapphire in the flesh and I reckon they look more stunning than any picture could show


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

susie said:


> He/she is a **** beige


Yep same as my Clyde ! :thumbup:


----------



## kathiva (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

It is a blue diamond chinchilla, which I read that it comes from two carriers of sapphire and violet genes, I am just wondering how much would it cost to buy one of those


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

kathiva said:


> Hi
> 
> It is a blue diamond chinchilla, which I read that it comes from two carriers of sapphire and violet genes, I am just wondering how much would it cost to buy one of those


This is an old thread now.


----------

